# Regency Gold saddles



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i once bought one (waisted my hard earn money) i've just finished looking in the apple saddlery catalog at one and wasn't impressed by what i saw, in theory it is better to by a second hand older saddle if you can due to all the new saddles are not made like the old ones, fiberglass vs wood trees......, buying new saddles priced over $1,000.00 your buying craftmanship, buying a package deal for $350.00 from a catalog will be like ridding on a cardbord box wraped in fake leather, back to the older saddles, if your local tack shops sell use saddles i would look in to that, they can be found at a resnonable price


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Kansas Twister  

UPDATE: I rode Rango in it again today at the w/t/c and he seemed to really like it! BUT.....then after I rode, I placed it on his back without a pad to check fit again. I saw that it was bridging!! That would explain the weird sweat pattern I had. Although Rango did not protest at all during the ride, and if something bothers him he will ALWAYS let me know. He's a very sensitive horse that way. So it's a no-go on the saddle  I'm not going to risk it. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## ECAS (Feb 1, 2013)

In my personal opinion, I love my Regency Gold saddle! I was looking at the ones that they were selling on ebay and on other horse websites and I can definitely tell that those look very fake. My saddle has the look and feel of real leather and has the most comfortable seat I've ever sat in! My saddle has held up to a lot of use and movement and I even bought it used! This saddle may not be a name-brand and it may not be super expensive, but it feels nice and it's comfortable to sit in. I've even had some Dressage friends of my telling me that it was a really nice saddle! I think it's really on all personal preference. ***If you are looking to buy one, I would really suggest trying the saddle, you never know until you try it! The saddle may be just the one you're looking for and if you keep reviews from letting you go look and try the saddle, you'll never know what it's really like!


----------

